# Two Prawns



## silviffer (May 17, 2006)

There were two prawns

Far far away in the tropical waters of the Caribbean , two prawns were swimming around in the sea - one was called Justin and the other called Christian.

The prawns were constantly being harassed and threatened by sharks that inhabited the area.

Finally, one day, Justin said to Christian, "I'm fed up with being a prawn; I wish I was a shark, and then I wouldn't have any worries about being eaten."

A large, mysterious cod appeared and said, "Your wish is granted."

Lo and behold, Justin turned into a shark.

Horrified, Christian immediately swam away, afraid of being eaten by his old mate.

Time passed (as it does) and Justin found life as a shark boring and lonely.

All his old mates simply swam away whenever he came close to them.

Justin didn't realize that his new menacing appearance was the cause of his sad plight.

While swimming alone one day, he saw the mysterious cod again and he thought perhaps the mysterious fish could change him back into a prawn.

He approached the cod and begged to be changed back, and, lo and behold, he found himself turned back into a prawn.

With tears of joy in his tiny little eyes, Justin swam back to his friends and bought them all a cocktail.

(The punch line does not involve a prawn cocktail - it's much worse).

Looking around the gathering at the reef, he realized he couldn't see his old pal.

"Where's Christian?" he asked.

"He's at home, still distraught that his best friend changed sides to the enemy and became a shark," came the reply.

Eager to put things right again and end the mutual pain and torture, he set off to Christian's abode.

As he opened the coral gate, memories came flooding back.

He banged on the door and shouted, "It's me, Justin, your old friend, come out and see me again."

Christian replied, "No way man, you'll eat me. You're now a shark, the enemy, and I'll not be tricked into being your dinner."

Justin cried back, "No, I'm not. That was the old me. I've changed.........."

.

.

"I've found Cod. I'm a Prawn again Christian!" :lol:


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

DUH !!


----------



## silviffer (May 17, 2006)

*D'oh!*

Bad innit. Sorry couldn't resist !


----------



## osbam (May 17, 2006)

I am furious at this post. Does the original poster not realise that there are born again Christians on this forum? I am surprised (no, not really) that the Moderator allow this cheap joke against the Christian religion.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Just curious really and sorry if any born again christians here are offended, but what does the term born again christian mean exactly? If they were not christians in the first place, how can they then be born as one again? Or is the assumption that they were christened in the first place - didn't really go for it until later life - got christened again and really mean it that time? :?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think that joke is prawnist, Alan.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Alan, I thought the joke was sharkist.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Doesn't it make prawns look fickle, malcontented and un-trusting of their friends. I agree that the sharks don't come out of it well either though. Altogether it does reflect well on the participants. Let's hope we all learn for this experience, Alan.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Cod! You lot are boring!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I am sure I saw a film of that story with Prawn Connery playing the lead role as Cod. The theme tune was Salmon Chanting Evening and the titles went up to Whale Meat Again.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

osbam said:


> I am furious at this post. Does the original poster not realise that there are born again Christians on this forum? I am surprised (no, not really) that the Moderator allow this cheap joke against the Christian religion.


Hiya HF, hiya pal,good to see ye back


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Do you know seamusog, I think you just might have hit on something there, osbam may welk be a red herring :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's fishy all right, Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Very good... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Waiter!! is that prawn crackers over there??
No he just likes a good laff


----------

